# Dam Neck - 6/26 thru 7/2



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Will be at Dam Neck from 6/26 thru 7/2. Fishing in the AM and late evenings. I should have an idea of the structure by day 2. I'm visiting a vacationing uncle renting one of the beach houses on base. Hoping the spanish are in casting distance, the c-mullets chewing and some pups in the wash. Lets pray for some clean water!



Gimme a shout Dixie....


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but is there some type of pier and/or structure to fish on the Dam Neck base? I've never heard of anyone fishing Dam Neck until I found this forum.

Thanks for any info you can give and good luck!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Good luck Al, have a blast.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We'll call you when we're at the gate:fishing:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

no pier, just beach.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> We'll call you when we're at the gate:fishing:


10-4... or I'll meet yall at SB.




> Excuse my ignorance, but is there some type of pier and/or structure to fish on the Dam Neck base? I've never heard of anyone fishing Dam Neck until I found this forum.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give and good luck!



structure = cuts, sloughs, bars.... you find the cuts with the deep water in-between the bars, you'll find fish. I like to keep 1 rod out long and 1 in short.... 9 out of 10 times the short rod(s) gets all the action

There's some great summer time fishing in the our area. Go out and explore.. you'll be surprised in what you catch


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Dr. Bubba said:


> no pier, just beach.


Ok, thanks. 



AL_N_VB said:


> structure = cuts, sloughs, bars.... you find the cuts with the deep water in-between the bars, you'll find fish. I like to keep 1 rod out long and 1 in short.... 9 out of 10 times the short rod(s) gets all the action
> 
> There's some great summer time fishing in the our area. Go out and explore.. you'll be surprised in what you catch


Ahh, ok. Thanks for the info. I come from a bass fishing background, and am still a rookie in this whole surf/pier saltwater fiasco. Structure between fresh and salt are much different, so when you mentioned structure from the surf, I wasnt sure if you were talking about rocks/wrecks/pilons/etc. Never thought cuts/sloughs/bars would be considered structure, but now that I think of it, it makes sense. 

As for Dam Neck, when you come through the gate, where can you park at? Ive only been on the right side (looking at the beach from the gate) of the base. Id like to go out there some time this week and try my hand so any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> Hoping the spanish are in casting distance, the c-mullets chewing and some pups in the wash. Lets pray for some clean water!


AMEN!.....I will be in SB 7/1-7/10


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

When you enter the base, go straight and veer right to head through the base. there will be a parking lot just beyond the training building on the left. there is a tower behind the building. park in the back by the dumpster and utilize the 100ft sand trail to the beach. there are some nice cuts within 50-100yds there on the beach. this is also supposed to be a no swimming area but not always enforced.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

sparky27 said:


> When you enter the base, go straight and veer right to head through the base. there will be a parking lot just beyond the training building on the left. there is a tower behind the building. park in the back by the dumpster and utilize the 100ft sand trail to the beach. there are some nice cuts within 50-100yds there on the beach. this is also supposed to be a no swimming area but not always enforced.


Awesome. I dont go to that base often, but Its pretty simple so I think I know exactly where youre talking about. Thanks, Sparky.

Also, im assuming the big 8+ foot "heavers" are the surf rod of choice? This is my first time with surf casting, but I have some 7' heavy action musky rods i've been using with my spare Abu baitcasters. I can cast pretty far with a 3 or 4 oz weight, but what kind of rigs are you guys using?


----------



## bulldogs (Jun 21, 2010)

i caught 3 blues today on finger mullets and a fish finder rig... was getting hits all afternoon and wouldve caught more if i had wire leaders on.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good catch. Good size to them?


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

you shouldnt have any problems with the 7' rod. however, 8+ posted in a sand spike assists you in keeping your line from the wash.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

REKER said:


> Good catch. Good size to them?


Is this rob?


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Indeed. haha. Whats up J.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Bout time you found your way over here haha.

Sorry for the thread jack Al  <3

If you need company on Sunday hit me up Al, I need to get to fishing before I need to spend more time at home.


----------



## bulldogs (Jun 21, 2010)

fished dam neck again yesterday afternoon caught 2 small black tip sharks, one GIANT stingray, and casted into a school of baitfish 50 yards offshore and pulled 2 blues out of there, both decent size for surf fish. going back tonight for some late evening night fishing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

day 1 Sunday 6/25... Dawn patrol... 3 skate and 1 small c-mullet
Went out with the bro-in-law at dusk and scored 11 nice medium size c-mullet. Had more bites on the BWFB's than the Cheese. They were all invited over for dinner

day 2 Monday 6/26... had daddy duty with my lil one and her gfs no AM session. Stopped by Bruce's B&T and re-supplied on some BWFB's... wow...$7.99. Headed out at dusk at a hole I scouted the previous morning. Started off slow but when the sun set.. I could not keep both 9'ers from viscious hits. Tons of small spots and a little larger c-mullet. No 1lbers but a (2-3) 1/2 #'ers in the mix. Fished for 2 hours and took home about 15 c-mullets..... stocking up for the next set of folks coming down from Jersey and PA.

Thinkin' when the wind shifts to the N...gonna see a few pups beached and some larger spots.... but lemme tell ya.. its been hot!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Love to join ya'll sometime! I'm a local, but have no clue where ya'll fish at Dam Neck. Ignorance is bliss! Love to fish from the beach! Mind telling me how to get there? 

Thank you!

Have a great Day!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good job Al and Bulldog.

I spent 4 or so hours out there on Saturday (26th) right until just before the sunset. Tossed out finger mullet on a fishfinder rig and managed to catch (1) small Blacktip and (1) skate and (1) big blue crab. 

Btw, this place is loaded with Sand Fleas. Caught a bunch of them and used some of the smaller ones set up on a bottom rig. Got a ton of hits, but no hook-ups.. my first time fishing with the fleas so I tried to match them up with my hook size the best I could. Also, I always thought that pebble feel under your feet when walking along the surf were shells and pebbles.... now I know that it is actually sand fleas. This should get a good reaction out of the girl when we're at the beach next time. haha


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Wannabe... Sparky's post helped me out. Though, if you arent enlisted/retired/DoD/Contractor, you'll need someone to sponsor you on to the base.



sparky27 said:


> When you enter the base, go straight and veer right to head through the base. there will be a parking lot just beyond the training building on the left. there is a tower behind the building. park in the back by the dumpster and utilize the 100ft sand trail to the beach. there are some nice cuts within 50-100yds there on the beach. this is also supposed to be a no swimming area but not always enforced.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

REKER said:


> Good job Al and Bulldog.
> 
> I spent 4 or so hours out there on Saturday (26th) right until just before the sunset. Tossed out finger mullet on a fishfinder rig and managed to catch (1) small Blacktip and (1) skate and (1) big blue crab.
> 
> Btw, this place is loaded with Sand Fleas. Caught a bunch of them and used some of the smaller ones set up on a bottom rig. Got a ton of hits, but no hook-ups.. my first time fishing with the fleas so I tried to match them up with my hook size the best I could. Also, I always thought that pebble feel under your feet when walking along the surf were shells and pebbles.... now I know that it is actually sand fleas. This should get a good reaction out of the girl when we're at the beach next time. haha


Nice Rob. Looking to fish Friday night since I can get in my garage now


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Im down. I have that day off so I might go in the morning and then again later on. Definitely later on though.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

c mullets love that 60 something deg water


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wednesday 6/30 ... 5:30 AM ... out on the water on the incoming and before the front settled in. It was hot and muggy and then ...nice.

C-n-R'ed a 50 inch toothy gray drum =P.... fun . took a c-mullet head on a 10/0 owner SSW. caught a cooler full of c-mullet, spot and blues. The smaller black tips and blues would not leave our spot and c-mullets a lone. If you let the fish sit too long in the slough.. half of it would be eaten. Going out 2nite and at first lite in the AM.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Good winds coming up Al....you in spot I told you about??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Good winds coming up Al....you in spot I told you about??



yup and scoped a few productive holes out. N of the point is pretty productive esp in the deep water. thanks dixie. Lemme know when you will be out there.


7/1 - dawn patrol... bro-in-law still wore out from last nite. All the c-mullets were all over the 1 st bar in the slough by a small cut. The Tri-beam had a lotta work. Lotsa 1/2 #'ers. Hooked up to a few spike specs and spot that bacame the bait of choice. I quit when the critters shoewd up in force and the winds picked up. Tons of skates and small and annoying black tips.


Planning on hitting it again this evening.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good job, Al. 

Ill probably be out there tomorrow morning


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont you have to stop at the pass office to get a license to fish on the base?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Al.....got me a HO ride lined up for Sat/Sun offshore, so wont be making it, but we will get back out there soon!

Glad u got into a few!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> Good winds coming up Al....you in spot I told you about??


well you know he can't find his own spot to fish..... of course he was and now has told everyone else about it. aint that right BL?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Never got out there either Al. This baby stuff definately puts a hurting on the saltwater fishing stuff. However, more to follow...


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Went out around 11 today and the water was rough. After about an hour it settled out a little bit and I ended up catching three good sized blue and one sea mullet. Going back out there tonight with Jason.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

caught a few nic'uns last nite.. fished till 10:30.

Tossed back a few and went at it again this morning. Just 1 small sea mullet. Guess all good things gotta come to an end. Best summer vacation ever.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Glad you got into them Al. We'll be hitting BB as far as we can walk south with Baby and Grandma in tow on Monday. Tides looking just right for a stroll and an up an down tide shot and a stroll back, hitting the pier for the evening bite. Phew, finally getting to the sand again First time in ten years for Grandma at the beach and a big plus is she is a eager baby sitter and strong walker, so Charlotte will be able to get a days fishing in as well.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Glad you got into them Al. We'll be hitting BB as far as we can walk south with Baby and Grandma in tow on Monday. Tides looking just right for a stroll and an up an down tide shot and a stroll back, hitting the pier for the evening bite. Phew, finally getting to the sand again First time in ten years for Grandma at the beach and a big plus is she is a eager baby sitter and strong walker, so Charlotte will be able to get a days fishing in as well.


I can make it this time if you want some more company


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We'll be there. Can you walk as far as Grandma can? Bring your own beverages, I have to carry enough for three as it is. Hoping to catch a pomp or two, a mullet or three. Got ten fresh peelers lined up for that cobia that's out for a cruise:fishing: 1.95$ a piece for small 8/0 sized ones. You want me to grab you a couple? Local distributor just got a fresh batch in today. Luckily, Charlotte serves him drinks when he comes into her restraunt:beer:

Hopefully the baby and Grandma won't die of heat exhaustion. They going to be awfull heavy to carry back if they do


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> We'll be there. Can you walk as far as Grandma can? Bring your own beverages, I have to carry enough for three as it is. Hoping to catch a pomp or two, a mullet or three. Got ten fresh peelers lined up for that cobia that's out for a cruise:fishing: 1.95$ a piece for small 8/0 sized ones. You want me to grab you a couple? Local distributor just got a fresh batch in today. Luckily, Charlotte serves him drinks when he comes into her restraunt:beer:


Yea that would be great. Still got my number?

Just name the time and Ill be there


----------

